# Pic Cross Under Grey Fox



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

This grey fox was caught yesterday in 1.75 coilspring used at a blind set near a hole under a fence on my friends 100 acre property.

So far this season this trap at this cross under set has accounted for a raccoon, bobcat, porcupine, rabbit and a grey fox.


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

Fur's starting to look good!


----------



## 2-BIG (Oct 17, 2002)

He's a beauty!


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow i hope that i can get one of those this year...they are beautiful!

that cross under sure is kickin but for you! and so is that property. you have taken what i would call a good season for me on 1 parcel of land. good work dave!

mike


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

very cool


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

I love it. Beautiful fox.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Thanks guys!

This female grey fox sure did have a beautiful full tail. She weighed 10#, which I figured is about average, or maybe a little over average for a grey fox.

I just might have to make this grey fox my prize representative of a grey fox in my fur collection, based just on the that outstanding tail!


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

That has to be one of the coolest animals I've seen in some time. Great photo!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

DTrain,

Thanks!

Yes, grey fox are an interesting animal. The most surprising thing about them is that they can climb trees.

The other thing is that they are one very tough little fox! The will chase out all the red fox and their territory, even thou the red fox are a lot larger fox!

Back in the early 1970's a DNR publication on fox indicated that there was only 1 grey fox for every 2,000 red fox in Michigan. Now, I would be willing to bet that the grey fox likely out number the red fox by a large margin, especially up here in the north woods!


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice animal Dave,like the little tidbits of info as well.Looking at cool pics and being educated as well.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Man that is GREAT!! I just have to get into trapping someday. 

Great Pictures!!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Beautiful picture of a perfect specimen, Dave  

Dont you love those funnels...either natural or man made? Would you please tell me (us) about the set? I presume it is a blind set with no attractants used, but are you using a stepping stick, foot guides or gang-setting? 

I dont have a location like that right now, but hope to find one some day.

-NC


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Outstanding fox and picture.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

NC,

This is a blind set, as you imagined, with no lure, scent or bait.

Over the past couple of years I have caught numerous red fox and other furbearers at this hole under the fence that encloses 40 acres of pine trees.

I normally use a 1.5 or 1.75 coilspring trap, basically because of the wide variety of furbearers that I can catch at this location. Never caught a coyote at this spot and really don't expect to, because I believe they normally jump or climb over the fence.

I set only one trap, but a couple of traps would also work. I don't like to gang set, mainly because I pride myself in being able to predict where the animal will be placing its foot.

The trap is set back from the fence line far enough to ensure that the fox, in this case is not still crawling on its belly under the fence. I want him to actually step on the pan of the trap, not trip it with his forearm.

At this set there is a melon sized rock just inside the fence line, on the right hand side. (Mike, do your remember this rock? Do you remember me brushing the dirt off the rock after I finished sifting the trap in?) I like to set the trigger of my trap up tight against this rock and alway brush the dirt off it so that it looks natural, since I know that the fox is not going to step on this rock, but just beside.

I use only the slights inducements to get the fox to step on the pan. Like a small pebble or very small twig placed on either side of the trap. Otherwise the area approaching the hole under the fence is perfectly level and smooth.

My guess is that the center of the pan is about 12" to 15" inside the fence line, which has proven to very effective. To my recollection, over the past several years I have only had one sprung trap and it was a raccoon, that must have decided to do an extended belly crawl under the fence :evil: .

Mike watched me reset this trap after a cottontail rabbit managed to escape from the trap. Or maybe the grey fox could have given him a little help getting out  .

So if you have any more questions about this set I am sure that Mike could give you some insight  .


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

David G Duncan said:


> (Mike, do your remember this rock? Do you remember me brushing the dirt off the rock after I finished sifting the trap in?) .


there are somethings that i dont do well...but i remember just about everything...lol numbers...pictures...but only if i intend to. i dont remember everything...just things that i take a moment to analyze. very helpful tool back in my college career.

on some of the new properties that i have to trap there are fences and i will be looking for a spot to make a set like this one.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

mich buckmaster said:


> Man that is GREAT!! I just have to get into trapping someday.
> 
> Great Pictures!!


You really should mb. As much as you love deer hunting and what goes into being a good hunter, you would love trapping. I've been watching this forum a lot lately and it really has me itching to get out my traps and do it again! I have not made a set in years and sold all my rat/mink traps, but still have about 4 dozen traps that would hold old man coyote. Give it a try. Riverman


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks for the details, Dave!

I expect that if I can find a location like that, I will mark the location of the stepping points with a reference-marker of some time...a stone or stick, set off to the side of the travel route. Maybe brush out the tracks and keep under surveillance for awhile, marking the most predictable foot-fall points, on both sides of the fence. Then, I would set a trap under the track...blend in...and create a track imprint right over the pan, with a stick.

Gotta look for that chicken wire or cyclone fence. Foxes will jump through just about everything else. Maybe, with an understanding (or at least forgiving ) landowner, one could create a crawl-under for future use.

-NC


----------



## SaintSinner (Nov 6, 2005)

That is a very Gorgeous Fox !!! I love the color and the tail is AWSOME!!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

NC,

You are most welcome! Good luck finding your cross under set location. I would expect that you should not have to make a mock cross under, because the animals always seem to dig under the fence in just the right location to suit them.

SaintSinner,

I agree that this Grey Fox is a beauty! I think since they have migrated into northern Michigan over the past 20 years, that they are now growing a much thicker fur coat to keep them warm during our harsh winters.

Mike,

I know you have a mind like a steel trap!!! :lol: When I was young like you, I could easily remember 100's of set locations, now I have to write everything down to make sure I don't misplace my traps :sad: . But keeping a trapping journal is not a bad idea even for a young trapper, with a good memory.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

i know darn well the best thing that i could do for myself as far as pin pointing good and bad things. i plan to start with my next trapline a complete documentation and photo book of all of my sets. down to the last detail. im about to get really serious about trapping.:nono: if been having fun setting traps and entertaining the thought of catching animals, but its time to give it some real effort and really do my homework and get some results!! and when i do...i will right it down!! after im done smiling!!!

mike


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

That is a sweet setup


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

mich buckmaster,

Riverman is right, you should give trapping a try. I am sure you will not regret that you did. No time like the present.

Do a little water trapping and catch a few mink and muskrats this winter.

We have plenty of trappers on this site that are more than willing to walk you through the rough spots of getting started in the sport of trapping!

Go for it!!!


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

I have been talking about getting in to trapping for a few years now. With all these pics, I am going tomorrow and buying about a dozen coilspring traps and set some when I go out with the muzzleloader.

And definetly plan on some predator calling this winter


Can't wait!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Swamp Ghost,

Now your talking! Congratulations on a great decision!

We are looking forward to some questions that you might have, since we have a great bunch of trappers and varmit hunters that regularly post some great answers on our forum.

Then in a few weeks, we will be looking to pick your brain and get suggestions on how improve our trapping efforts, based on your new found experiences!

Keep us posted on your trapping and hunting adventures.


----------

